# Race bike value?



## Crazybikelady (Dec 25, 2013)

There's a bike in a local shop around here for sale called a Cecil Walker. It's a race bike with wood rim wheels. It looks to be in good shape and original. How much would say its worth or how much is too much to pay? Thanks for all the help as usual! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Dec 25, 2013)

The best thing to do would be to use your iphone to take some photos. And post them here.... It's hard to give a value without seeing the bike.....


----------



## Crazybikelady (Dec 25, 2013)

A few pics...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazybikelady (Dec 25, 2013)

catfish said:


> The best thing to do would be to use your iphone to take some photos. And post them here.... It's hard to give a value without seeing the bike.....




Thanks catfish, got ya covered now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Dec 25, 2013)

Crazybikelady said:


> Thanks catfish, got ya covered now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks. Photos help! Looks like a Westfield built bike.


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 25, 2013)

What does the store owner want for the bike?


----------



## Crazybikelady (Dec 26, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> What does the store owner want for the bike?




He's asking $425


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 26, 2013)

Found this poking around on the web......

http://thewheeler.com.au/hero-of-new-york-to-melbourne-icon/

The bike looks like 30s/40's vintage. Hard to tell from the pic but the fork seems slightly bent. Still a nice complete bike.


----------



## Handyman (Dec 26, 2013)

*Cecil Walker Racer*

Great Link 66TigerCat,
After reading 66TigerCat's link and the history behind this line of bicycles, I would think $425 is not out of line at all................................where are you going to find another one??  Quite unique.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Dec 26, 2013)

66TigerCat said:


> Found this poking around on the web......
> 
> http://thewheeler.com.au/hero-of-new-york-to-melbourne-icon/
> 
> The bike looks like 30s/40's vintage. Hard to tell from the pic but the fork seems slightly bent. Still a nice complete bike.




Wow! That article was amazing! Thanks so much for finding that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2013)

Crazybikelady said:


> He's asking $425
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I think that's a good price.


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 26, 2013)

Where does it say "Cecil Walker" on it?


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 26, 2013)

I hope that you are able to buy the bike. I'd like to see a better picture of the head badge and other parts of the bike. I wonder if it was made here in the US or in Australia after he retired. I don't think that a professional racing bike from the thirties would have had one piece cranks, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Dec 26, 2013)

Is it just me or are those pedal on backwards?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazybikelady (Dec 26, 2013)

corbettclassics said:


> Where does it say "Cecil Walker" on it?




Not sure... The man just told me that it was a Cecil Walker... Not sure if he's a "bike guy" though. The pictures are pics that he sent me after I contacted him about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2013)

Crazybikelady said:


> Is it just me or are those pedal on backwards?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




They are on backwards. That's usually done when storing the bike.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Dec 26, 2013)

catfish said:


> They are on backwards. That's usually done when storing the bike.




Ah yes, thanks for rookie lesson! Lol. Just talked to the guy and he says the badge reads "Davega Aero Flyer Cecil Walker". His buddies dad used to race this bike way back in the day. The bike has a coating over the paint. Not sure if it's oil(?), but is some type of protective coating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2013)

Crazybikelady said:


> Ah yes, thanks for rookie lesson! Lol. Just talked to the guy and he says the badge reads "Davega Aero Flyer Cecil Walker". His buddies dad used to race this bike way back in the day. The bike has a coating over the paint. Not sure if it's oil(?), but is some type of protective coating.




I think it's a good deal. If I was close enough to drive to it, I would buy it.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 26, 2013)

Cool front tire, maybe worth $200 by itself!


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Cool front tire, maybe worth $200 by itself!




Plus the pedals. Nice rat traps...


----------



## bike (Dec 26, 2013)

*People do this*



Crazybikelady said:


> Is it just me or are those pedal on backwards?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




and not so bad on a freewheel- but a DISASTER on a coaste- you roll the bike backwards and the pedal wacks the paint- so beware!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 26, 2013)

This has been for sale for a pretty good while so you should be able to get him down some on price.


----------



## vincev (Dec 26, 2013)

Talked to owner and someone is already working on a deal.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Dec 26, 2013)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> This has been for sale for a pretty good while so you should be able to get him down some on price.




Thanks, Bob!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 26, 2013)

Here's my old "Cecil Walker" from about '38.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 26, 2013)

That Cecil is a true race bike!!! I wonder if the first bike posted is more of an endorsed commercially available bike. Seems a lot if early racers had rear drops more similar to those shown on the Mr Corbett's bike.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Dec 27, 2013)

vincev said:


> Talked to owner and someone is already working on a deal.




Hey Vince, that was me! I let him know that I had talked with you and that I wasn't interested anymore. Had something come up with the kids... If you need any help let me know! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 27, 2013)

Vince,

Go for it!!

What a nice find! It looks like an interesting bike for the money and for that cheap price you can't lose.
The rims alone are probably worth close to the price he's asking for the whole bike.


----------

